# Cow Size



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thought some of you might find article, linked below, interesting. Smaller cows have always made sense to me. We started out in 1994 with inlaws monster sized 1400 lb plus cows, some even over 1500 lbs. Started downsizing them in 1998 and really started working on it in 2002. Now my most of my cows are in the 1050-1200 lb range, and raise just as big as calves as we used to.

The seed stock producer we get our bulls from has been aggressively promoting smaller and easier keeping cows since the early 90's. Many times over the years he has been ridiculed and joked about because of this. The last 2-3 years there has been a change and some of those who have previously ridiculed him are now preaching the same sermon as if it were their original idea.

The following article just reinforces what he has been saying for years.

Cow Size​​


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ya I been saying it for years to. I should show my uncle and buddy this. They tease me about my small cows. I had one that weaned a calf bigger then her. Atleast mine leave the feeder for longer then to just get a drink like theirs. Uncle sent one out the other day weighed 2050 lol I just shook my head.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree with the article. It puts things into proper perspective.

The industry wants to push the larger momma cows. They will grow off a larger yearling when put on feed. They are just not willing to compensate the farmer for raising a calf with the ability to reach 1500 lbs. Most are processed at 1250 anyway and we are paid by what the weigh on sale day.

You can keep 1/3 more 1,000 pound cows than you can 1500 lb cows on the same money.

I do have one big momma. She is a Charolais cross and is 1470. She is gentle and an easy keeper so she stays.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

more cow size research:

Average Average Percent of Cow
Cow Wt. Weaning Wt. Wt. Weaned

1242 617 49.7
1357 611 45.0
1456 589 40.5
1549 598 38.6
1698 572 33.7

Table 1 - K. Ringwall, 2008 Beef Talk. Dickinson Research
Extension Center at Dickinson, North Dakota


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have cow calves background and have finished cattle. Two things I dont like about small cows.

1- To finish and animal. As any animal gets close to its mature weight the rate of gain slows down. So ya say most animals are killed a 1250-1400 pounds here. So if the cow is only 1000 pounds your hard pressed to even get 1400 pounds. Even at 1250 pounds it will take more days on feed to get there than one with a bigger mature weight.

2-At least in the colder climate where I live a bigger animal does better. They dont lose heat as fast. It has to to with the volume to area ratio. A bigger animal has less surface area for a given amount of volume. So in a cold climate a bigger animal wont have to eat as much to stay warm. Why do you think a wooy mammoth got so big living in a cold climate.

Also the big problem in the cattle industry is the cow calf guy does his own thing. The feedlot do there thing and the packing plant does there own thing. I think there need to be better communication between all the groups and have cattle that perform for everyone.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

You can offset the cows size by using a nice growth bull. That what I do anyway mine are all 12 to 1300.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hog987 I agree with you. Producers are often to short sighted in their breeding programs. The most significant traits hang the most valuable carcass on the rail. I was at a range beef cow symposium recently, where one speaker showed where this difference within aherd might be over $800. Mel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

ontario hay man said:


> You can offset the cows size by using a nice growth bull. That what I do anyway mine are all 12 to 1300.


My last angus bull was sold weighing just under a ton. That was with him being kept penned up for a day to gaunt the gut.

With low birth EPD's you can have an 1100 lb. cow make a bigger calf than her momma.

I have several of the old type angus cows, the ones low to the ground. They grow a nice, big weaned calf. The order buyers know frame and pretty much how a calf will grow off. They shy away from the dinks.

A good bull is kind of like net wrap. It can cover up a lot and make everything pretty.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hes half the herd.


----------

